# Temp question



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

its been a while since I smoked a fatty.    I am using ground pork.   What temp should I go to.    Thanks.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

165f Internal is the safe temp.


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 16, 2018)

I havr been smoking for about 4 years.  Hard to believe I have never smoked a fatty!!
Better my @$$ in gear!!  HA!


----------



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks Tom.   I was hoping you would say that.  Lol


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

finman57 said:


> Thanks Tom.   I was hoping you would say that.  Lol


I always go to 165f for any thing to be safe. The guide lines have changed for some things, but I'd rather be safe then sorry even when they change; especially with ground meat of any kind.


----------



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

Yep.  Best to be safe.   I’ve done multiple times but been a year or so.  Just wanted to make sure.   
Taking to a cookout today.


----------



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sitting at 145 right now.  Looking good.   Got about 90 minutes before I have to leave.   
Going to my son’s house and will grill for about 75 people.   
Figured I would introduce them to a big fatty too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

I gotta take a crack at a brisket.. biggest issue is the only ones I've seen are -massive- 20+ pounders. Not actually sure how I'd store the left overs on that!


----------



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve done a full packer twice.  Also did a flat once so it’s not as bad for leftovers.  
The big ones I did for other cookouts too.   Had about 1/2 left.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

I figured I'll wait till we plan to have people over or some thing then try it. If I fail? I can send the horrible brisket home with people who don't know better.. ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2018)

160 is safe, but it won't hurt to go to 165, especially if you want to get the bacon more done.
It's almost impossible to dry out a fattie.
Al


----------



## finman57 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks guys.   
Done, wrapped, and waiting for the guests to show up at my sons.   Now working on the burgers and sausage on the grills.  
2nd annual end of school ultimate Nurf battle.    75 people with Nerf guns battling in the court out front.   Then it will turn into water balloon battle.  Followed by a jump in the pool and then food.   
Lol.  Fun time.


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It's almost impossible to dry out a fattie.
> Al



Unless you are me... LOL!

I think I got it from my Mom, she could burn water. :rolleyes:


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Unless you are me... LOL!
> 
> I think I got it from my Mom, she could burn water. :rolleyes:


Ha I love that. 

I definitely think it's time to get back on the fattie train. We loved the one that I did earlier in the year. Next up will be a pizza fattie. 

George


----------

